

Wikileaks attack data by year and type, over Afghanistan regional map - agconway
http://github.com/drewconway/WikiLeaks_Analysis/blob/master/images/events_by_label_map.png

======
dougmccune
fyi, those maps are flipped in a weird way compared to north/south geography
(I assume this was done plotting the coords on a chart, not projecting the
coords onto a map). They need to be flipped vertically and then rotated
counter-clockwise 1/4 turn. The bulk of the attacks are in the south-east, not
the north-west.

~~~
jordanb
I noticed that too. It took me a while to figure out what I was looking at.

Also you need to change the colors. It's really difficult to tell the
different types of attack apart.

Nice use of the R maps package though! With a little tweaking, this should be
a powerful visualization.

~~~
agconway
The orientation is wrong because I reversed the lat/long axes (dumb). Thank
you for pointing that out, it's fixed now.

Color is a more difficult issue, because so many different attacks type
categories exist in the data. Welcome suggestions

